# Miso and Chopsticks



## Markasin3 (Aug 13, 2009)

I got my first rats! They're about 8 weeks old, so I'm guessing they were born late June 09. I decided to name them Miso and Chopsticks because I have two hamsters named Sushi and Sashimi. They are very shy and don't like to be held but they are beginning to tolerate me. What do you think?

*Miso*



















*Chopsticks*




















-------------------









and I'm gonna post my hamsters cause I don't wanna leave them out.

*Sushi*









*Sashimi*


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I love the second hamster! Soooo cute! Just had to say. 

The rats are very cute as well, of course!  I like the names.

Where did you get the rats? Might explain their actions if they came from a petstore or feeder breeder, as they don't usually socialize the rats.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

awwww.... soooooo cute! all of them! xxx


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

That Miso has a very intelligent look in her eye. 

Cute hamsters!


----------



## lovetaralyn (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are the absolute cutest names!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aw, they sound lovley
what colour are they all?


----------



## Markasin3 (Aug 13, 2009)

hmm. That's a bit of a strange question... but here is the answer with a few more details. Miso (pronounced Me - So) is a black hooded rex rat male. Chopsticks is an albino regular coated rat with a slight tan/fawn tint throughout. Chopsticks also have dark ruby red eyes while Miso has black eyes.
Both rats are 8 weeks old and males. They're brothers from the same littler. 

My hamsters are a little over 3 months old. Sushi (pronounced Sue - she) is a panda bear shorthaired hamster.
Sashimi (pronounced Sa - She - Me) is a partial panda bear hamster, long haired. His coat is more greyish brown to be considered a real panda bear hamster. Both are males.

Miso had a fall off my desk today and isn't fully tame. It took a while to catch him off the floor, but he is alright. I hope this didn't mess up my taming progress with him.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Markasin3 said:


> hmm. That's a bit of a strange question... but here is the answer with a few more details.


maddy can't see the photos as she's blind, so the details help


----------



## Izzrat (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the names!! Soo cute


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

adorable names and adorable faces


----------



## bipolarwreck (Sep 21, 2009)

those names are absolutely priceless, i love it!

i love seeing the different names people come up with


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

they are all so lovely!


----------

